# Fatties Sweet and Hot



## chilerelleno (Oct 19, 2016)

*Hot*
1#Thick cut, Smoked bacon
2# Hot Sausage
Onions/Green Pepper
Hillbilly Gunpowder seasoning
Garlic powder
Pepper Jack cheese
smoke/indirect heat or bake at 275'-350' till internal temp of 165'

*Sweet*
1#Thick cut, Applewood bacon
2# Maple sausage
Honey Ham
Provolone cheese
Apple Wood rub
Brown Sugar Bourbon rub
smoke/indirect heat or bake at 275'-350' till internal temp of 165'













100_8201_zpst95xyq6k.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 19, 2016


















100_8202_zps3hysckma.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 19, 2016


















100_8199_zpscpzxqkoa.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 19, 2016


















100_8205_zpsyieckye1.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 19, 2016


















100_8206_zpszlbff6jg.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 19, 2016


















100_8210_zpsxiouaymk.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 19, 2016


















100_8214_zpsj5evc51t.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 19, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2016)

They look fantastic!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 21, 2016)

CR, Nice job on the fatties !


----------



## sauced (Oct 21, 2016)

Oh man....they look great!!! I'll take a slice of each please!!


----------



## awalk (Oct 21, 2016)

Wow those look awesome never made fatties before but may need to try them


----------



## disco (Oct 25, 2016)

Fantastic fatties! Points for you!

Disco


----------

